# repeat matings and variations in litters



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

hoping breeders can tell me if they have observed much uniformity between litters that have been repeated in both geno and phenotype. also would like to know what level of uniformity you would expect in a single litter - what is the better breeding, a litter of uniform decent pups or the litter that produced the champion and nobody even speaks of the rest.

what would you expect percent wise to be happy with the mating 30% top working dogs, 50%, 100% what is typical?

thanks for any info.


----------

